# Eclipse Plug-in -> Fehler bei org.eclipse.e4.tools.bundle.spy



## Hein_nieH (1. Nov 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich unternehme erste Gehversuche mit der Plug-in Erstellung in Eclipse

Ich nutze die Eclipse Version Luna mit Java 7.

Ich öchte ein Plugin erstellen und erhalte bei der Ausführung untenstehende Fehlermeldung.
Bei Google habe ich auch schon geforscht, kann aber mit den Hinweisen nicht viel.
Kann es daran liegen, dass das Modul org.eclipse.e4.tools.spy erst ab Java 8 funktioniert, siehe blaue Zeile?

Sofern das zutrifft, was müsste ich tun, damit es mit Version 7 funktioniert?

Über eine fundierte Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruss Hein_nieH

!SESSION 2019-11-01 16:04:04.467 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=4.4.2.M20150204-1700
java.version=1.7.0
java.vendor=Oracle Corporation
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86_64, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -product org.eclipse.platform.ide
Command-line arguments:  -product org.eclipse.platform.ide -data C:\Users\vputzar\Documents\Eclipse_Workspaces\EclipseWorkspace_Plug_In/../runtime-EclipseApplication -dev file:C:/Users/vputzar/Documents/Eclipse_Workspaces/EclipseWorkspace_Plug_In/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.pde.core/Eclipse Application/dev.properties -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86_64 -consoleLog
!ENTRY org.eclipse.e4.tools.bundle.spy 4 0 2019-11-01 16:04:05.485
!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent ERROR
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Could not resolve module: org.eclipse.e4.tools.bundle.spy [1020]
  Unresolved requirement: Require-Bundle: org.eclipse.e4.tools.spy; bundle-version="0.1.0"
    -> Bundle-SymbolicName: org.eclipse.e4.tools.spy; bundle-version="0.18.0.v20191029-1547"; singleton:="true"
       org.eclipse.e4.tools.spy [1025]
Unresolved requirement: Require-Capability: osgi.ee; filter:="(&(osgi.ee=JavaSE)(version=1.8))"
 at org.eclipse.osgi.container.Module.start(Module.java:434)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.container.ModuleContainer$ContainerStartLevel.incStartLevel(ModuleContainer.java:1582)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.container.ModuleContainer$ContainerStartLevel.incStartLevel(ModuleContainer.java:1561)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.container.ModuleContainer$ContainerStartLevel.doContainerStartLevel(ModuleContainer.java:1533)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.container.ModuleContainer$ContainerStartLevel.dispatchEvent(ModuleContainer.java:1476)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.container.ModuleContainer$ContainerStartLevel.dispatchEvent(ModuleContainer.java:1)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:230)
 at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:340)


----------



## lam_tr (9. Nov 2019)

Deine Vermutung ist schon richtig.

Minimum requirement für das Plugin ist in der Manifest beschrieben








						eclipse/e4.tools
					

e4 Project project repository (e4.tools). Contribute to eclipse/e4.tools development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Warum benutzt Java 7?


----------



## Hein_nieH (9. Nov 2019)

Hallo Danke für die Info,

ich habe jetzt das Projekt in einem jungfäulichen Workspace anelegt. Merkwürdergerweise funktioniert es jetzt auch tadellos mit Java 7. Trotzdem werde ich das ganze noch mit Java 8 testen.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## lam_tr (11. Nov 2019)

Merkwürdig, ich hätte erwartet dass es an Java 8 liegt. Aber nun gut.


----------

